# Mitt and Barack



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mitt Romney and Barack Obama somehow ended up at the same barber shop.

As they sat there, each being worked on by a different barber, not a word was spoken.

The barbers were even afraid to start a conversation, for fear it would turn to politics.

As the barbers finished their shaves, the one who had Romney in his chair reached for the aftershave.
Romney was quick to stop him saying, 'No thanks, my wife will smell that and think I've been in a [Censored]house.'

The second barber turned to Obama and said, 'How about you sir?' Obama replied,
'Go ahead; my wife doesn't know what the inside of a [Censored]house smells like.'


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*house*

What is a [censored] house?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I think it's "council", but can't be sure as it was copied from another site that has an overactive naughty word censoring function.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Had you used the Glaswegian "hoor hoose" it might have escaped censorship!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The Animals pop group sang about one in New Orleans.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I didn't post and the chap who did isn't from Glasgow. :roll:


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

It's a knocking shop, A house of ill repute, A brothel. Take your choice, us Yorkies call a spade a spade.

Frank


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's one that I know very well, visited it many times:

www.panoramio.com/photo/53703792


----------

